# Geese nest



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

How can ODNR shake the eggs.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty much the only legal means of controlling nuisance geese out if season. It's a fed thing. With a permit from the feds, you can shake, oil, or destroy the eggs to control them. The only places they really do it are where there are local populations in areas that aren't hunt able.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

No its not. We have plenty of geese , in fact too many. If you understood how geese live, you'd know the eggs they shake now are basically domestic birds. They live in the same area year round and don't migrate. The geese you're complaining about are migratory and just passing through. 

We have way too many local geese in areas that can't be hunted. They're a nuisance. The tennis shoe hunters do what they can in the early season in areas that can be hunted, but in the areas that can't be, they are basically feathered rats.


----------



## Big JD (Mar 19, 2008)

The lake is not in town its all hunted.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Then apparently the hunters aren't doing a good enough job at keeping them in check.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

hunting is a dying sport and i have wanted to goose hunt for years but i refuse to spend $30 on shells, $800 on decoys, blinds, etc. there is no reason waterfowl stuff should cost so much.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It's no different than anything else. It's no more expensive than quality gear for any other specialized sport. With the exception of shells, it's all basically a one time expense. If you're just starting to deer hunt, you're going to have to dump some cash into gear your first season. If you're just starting to troll walleye, you're going to have to dump some money in your first season. 

Regardless, you're off on your numbers anyway. You can get non toxic or steel shot anywhere from around $10 up to $40 a box, decoys can be expensive if you want top of the line , but are very reasonable if you don't and they work just fine , even cheaper if you buy used. 

Even at that, you don't need all that gear to kill stupid geese. I killed hundreds of geese when I was younger with nothing more than the same gun I used for rabbits and squirrels, the same camo I used for deer hunting, and a box of federal steel BB. Figure out where they want to be, and be there when they show up. Find places that have brush or trees to hide in. 

I have all the gear now, and yes it's easier because I have options. However, it's not impossible to hunt them without all the gear, so don't let that stop you.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to agree with beaver , geese are not that tough to hunt and you don't need a lot of special equipment. I don't goose hunt specifically but kill plenty while duck hunting.
My goose rig consist of a call and 3 - 5 goose decoys near my duck rig I'll kill 20 - 40 most season's without actually targeting them, they're everywhere nowadays.
Keep shaking eggs !


----------

